# "size dolar vereyim"



## Siavash2015

Hi everyone,
Sorry if I bother you with my torrent of questions.

"size dolar vereyim"

I'm using Pimsleur turkish lessons and they say it means" I'll give you dollars"

Is it really a future tense?
Is the meaning they gave, correct?
Why "eyim" has been added to the verb?


----------



## analeeh

The meaning they gave is not quite right, it should be 'let me give you dollars'. _Dolar_ is generic here and not literally a plural as the English suggests. _-eyim_ is the optative suffix 'let me.. X'.


----------



## Muttaki

I think we can consider it a proper translation (if such a thing as proper translation ever exists). We would say "I'll give you dollars" when we want to give dollars now, right? Like, "I'll give you dollars. Here, take it." So, I would say it is not quite a wrong translation either.


----------



## Siavash2015

Muttaki said:


> I think we can consider it a proper translation (if such a thing as proper translation ever exists). We would say "I'll give you dollars" when we want to give dollars now, right? Like, "I'll give you dollars. Here, take it." So, I would say it is not quite a wrong translation either.



Hi Muttaki,
Thanks for your reply.
How would you say "I'll give you 12 dollars"in the following conversation:
A: I'm short of money
B: don't worry, I'll give you 12 dollars.


----------



## Muttaki

A: _Paraya sıkıştım._ or _Param yok._
B: Merak etme. Al, sana 12 dolar vereyim.


----------



## WildWest

From my perspective, it is not wrong. I'd personally use it.

Additionally, note that, in English, *will* doesn't always indicate the future tense. For example, imagine that you are in your apartment, expecting a friend of yours named Mike. Then the doorbell rings. You can say the following:

"That'll be Mike."

Here it means "That *must* be Mike."

Another example: Imagine you are having a conversation with someone. Then you look at your watch and notice that you will likely miss your date with your girlfriend unless you hurry. In this case, you might say the following to that person:

"If you'll excuse me, I have a date with my girlfriend."


----------



## Siavash2015

WildWest said:


> From my perspective, it is not wrong. I'd personally use it.
> 
> Additionally, note that, in English, *will* doesn't always indicate the future tense. For example, imagine that you are in your apartment, expecting a friend of yours named Mike. Then the doorbell rings. You can say the following:
> 
> "That'll be Mike."
> 
> Here it means "That *must* be Mike."
> 
> Another example: Imagine you are having a conversation with someone. Then you look at your watch and notice that you will likely miss your date with your girlfriend unless you hurry. In this case, you might say the following to that person:
> 
> "If you'll excuse me, I have a date with my girlfriend."



Thank you very much for your contribution.
So, we attach" eyim" to verbs when we're about to do things just now...like I'll show you the book, I'll give you tea etc?


----------



## WildWest

In addition to what I have written above in my previous post, I want to mention another situation in which *will* does not bear a future meaning. Imagine that you are at the door, trying to open it. You suddenly realize it is stuck. You can say:

"The door *won't* open. It's stuck."


----------



## Muttaki

Siavash2015 said:


> So, we attach" eyim" to verbs when we're about to do things just now...like I'll show you the book, I'll give you tea etc?


Not exactly. It must be now but also "-e/-a" indicates something wanted; i.e. you say you want to offer a cup of tea. It is like imperative but a very polite one. So, in "-eyim/-ayım" you are commanding yourself. I feel it is hard to tell this in English which is a nonsense.

_Süreyim / Sürmeyeyim_: You say this when you want to drive or not to drive.
_Veresin / Vermeyesin_: You say this when you want your interlocutor to give or not to give.
_Ola / Olmaya_: You say this when you want him/her/it to be/become or not to be/become.

An example from a poet named Muhibbî who was the greatest sultan of the Ottoman Empire (a.k.a. Suleiman the Magnificent):

_Halk içinde mûteber bir nesne yok devlet gibi
Olmaya devlet cihânda bir nefes sıhhat gibi_


----------

